
Remote Desktop web client now generally available - el_duderino
https://cloudblogs.microsoft.com/enterprisemobility/2018/07/16/remote-desktop-web-client-now-generally-available/
======
GoToRO
any self hosted alternatives you know of?

~~~
badbug
This is already self hosted.

~~~
GoToRO
It looks too convoluted and limited to win10.

